# How to completely reset all changes made by TS?



## Lookasso (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi,

For a while all went well.
I had the 4 dots on "battery", the "disable Turbo", and low voltage I experimented between 49 and 65.
At some point over the time, no idea why, with the same settings there were blue screen errors.
The fan almost stopped working.
I tried to reset all values but it does not seem to work. There still are blue screens from time to time.
So, I have two questions: 
1) how to completely reset all values as they where before I installed TS and be sure that it stays that way?
2) in the first screen, what is the "turn on" for? The program seems to work also when this is set on turn off.

Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 22, 2021)

To go back to default settings, exit ThrottleStop, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and completely shut down your computer. When you start back up, your CPU should be reset to its default settings.

The Turn On and Turn Off button only controls the Set Multiplier and Clock Modulation settings. Both of these settings are rarely used on newer computers.



Lookasso said:


> I experimented between 49 and 65.


Not too sure what that means. You did not post any pictures so I do not know anything about your computer or what any of your settings are. If you want some recommendations, provide some more info.


----------



## Lookasso (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks.

I meant the offset minus voltage of CPU core and cache. My notebook (Lenovo Yoga C940 with i7-1065G7) seems not to like more than -65.
I use your program to avoid the known problem of the hyperactive fans (which of course the son of b... of Lenovo deny, but everybody know that the new version they made has the only purpose of solving this problem whose existence they deny). It helps a lot. Even more if I also offset the voltage of GPU (it is the Iris Plus, so, integrated GPU, and I noticed that as soon as I watch a video the fans turn on, so I thought that I could offset the GPU).
But it also make everything very laggy and sloppy. Things react super slow. I hate slow even more than fan noise.
So I tried with 49 but it does not help much with the fans and it still is laggy.
Then there were more and more crashes even with 49 (which never happened before) and even without offset.
For instance now I only have the "disable turbo" active (which already helps a bit with the fans), and it still crashed once.
I will try deleting the ini.

Btw, am I the only case you are aware of, that your program causes ghost image?
When I change tab in firefox I can see the ghost image of the previous tab.
Never happened before, ever.

Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 23, 2021)

Lookasso said:


> When I change tab in firefox I can see the ghost image of the previous tab.


That sounds like a problem with Firefox or a problem with the Intel GPU driver.

The 1065G7 is already a low power CPU. You cannot reliably undervolt these CPUs or the iGPU very much. If you want to use default voltage, set the Offset to +0.0000, press Apply and make sure the FIVR monitoring table shows that the undervolt has been reset to 0.

If you are using Lenovo software to control the fans and you select a quiet mode, the CPU will probably get stuck at a low power value. Make sure you check the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. 

If you use Disable Turbo, you will might have to undervolt less. The CPU automatically reduces the voltage when it slows down. When you combine this with your undervolt, your computer will crash.


----------



## Lookasso (Apr 23, 2021)

thanks, I have deleted the ini file.
Opening the program now there was the warning message like the first time I opened it, so it seems to have been reset properly, but I see that the box "disable turbo" is selected, and I do not remember it being selected the first time I opened the program.

I see no box called FIVR Disable, and none called Lock Turbo Power Limits.

Btw, what do the 4 dots on the top (Performance, Games, Internet, Battery) do? I thought they were presets but I do not see any setting changed when I chose one of them.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 23, 2021)

Lookasso said:


> I see no box


How about this box? The one with the check mark in it.








Lookasso said:


> the 4 dots


This allows a user to set up different settings for each profile. When you first start the program, all 4 profiles are the same. It is up to the user to set up different profiles. I only use one profile.


----------



## Lookasso (Apr 26, 2021)

Ah.

Ok, thanks.
So what about the "disable turbo" which is in the first screen (small red borders main interface)?
What does that do and why was it pre-checked after I deleted the ini?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 26, 2021)

If Disable Turbo is checked by default, that means your BIOS is probably not enabling Intel Turbo Boost. 

For your CPU to obtain its full rated performance, the Disable Turbo box must be clear. Here are the Intel specs for your CPU.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Your CPU can run at up to 3.90 GHz. The maximum speed is only 1.30 GHz when Disable Turbo is checked.


----------



## Lookasso (Apr 29, 2021)

Buah, these bastards, I hate Lenovo, I will never ever EVER even consider looking at something Lenovo.
Their system update installed a new bios. Of course I accepted, bios updates are important.
But now the offset stuff is locked.
The new bios seems to have disabled this possibility.
I have deleted the ini but nothing changes (btw, this time the disable turbo in the first screen of the program was not pre checked).
Look at the screenshot.
Can I do anything to override?
Bastards.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 29, 2021)

Lookasso said:


> bios updates are important


They are not that important. They have the potential to screw up a computer. If voltage control is important to you, updating the BIOS should be avoided.

Try going back to the previous BIOS. That option might be blocked.

This update also locked out Turbo Ratio adjustments.


----------



## Lookasso (Apr 30, 2021)

Whatever, I will sell this shitty notebook and never look back.
I fell for lenovo too many times and I have no idea why I still fall for it. Never had anything but problems with them. And their premium support is a joke.

Anyway, can I safely assume that the only freedom I have left is enabling or disabling turbo?
And that I do not need anymore the "disable and lock turbo power limits"?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 30, 2021)

Lookasso said:


> disable and lock turbo power limits


That still works. Use the Speed Shift Max setting to adjust the CPU MHz. That gives you full control. Disable Turbo is not necessary.


----------



## Lookasso (May 11, 2021)

The Speed Shift, to underclock?
I only need to underclock. Remember. Fan problems.

Btw, is there a user guide somewhere or do you just enjoy being a living manual?


----------



## unclewebb (May 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Use the Speed Shift Max setting to adjust the CPU MHz.


Yes. Reduce the Speed Shift Max value to slow down your CPU. 

I stopped writing manuals because no one bothered to read them. Kind of like the advice that I already gave you that you did not understand or just ignored.


----------



## Lookasso (May 17, 2021)

I read all what you write, so, I must have not understood. Your program is honestly like ancient hieroglyphics for me, I knew nothing of all this CPU stuff before.
Which advice do you mean specifically?
Don't say nevermind, otherwise I won't learn


----------



## unclewebb (May 17, 2021)

@Lookasso - To reduce the CPU speed, lower the Speed Shift Max value. 
I drew a box around it so it is easy to see. Setting Max to 30 will limit your CPU to 3000 MHz.


----------



## Lookasso (May 20, 2021)

Thanks. I guess that the misunderstanding was that you did not mention that I had to click on TPL first, do I thought that "speed shift" was the one on the main/first screen.
Look at my screenshot, left the main screen, right the popup of the TPL.
I only changed the "disable turbo" in the main screen (which btw, there seems to be some bug in your program or maybe I need to restart the notebook after I delete the ini file, because sometimes the disable turbo is deselected, sometimes is selected. I would expect it to be always the same when I open the program after deleting the ini file), and the 21 instead of 39 in the max speed shift.
I do not understand why it says min 4 but it shows 1.
I tried to put 4 and it took it but when I wanted to put it back on 1 it was always going back on 4 instead. I had to delete the ini to reset.
Also, in my case like you see the clamp of the PL1 is selected.

I have no idea if 21 makes sense.
Are we talking of the whole CPU or one core only?
Do you see anything which does not make sense to you, considering my CPU?

Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (May 20, 2021)

Lookasso said:


> I need to restart the notebook after I delete the ini file


Deleting the INI file or exiting ThrottleStop does not reset your CPU. It is best to completely power down your computer if you want to reset the CPU. That is probably why the Disable Turbo box is not working consistently for you. If I check Disable Turbo and exit ThrottleStop, this change will not be saved to ThrottleStop. If I check Disable Turbo and press the Save button, then this will be saved to ThrottleStop for future use. This works consistently for me.

If you exit ThrottleStop, delete the INI file and then immediately start ThrottleStop, it will read default values from however your CPU is setup.

I would not check Disable Turbo. Adjust the Speed Shift Max value to control your maximum CPU speed. 



Lookasso said:


> but when I wanted to put it back on 1 it was always going back on 4


The 1, 2 and 3 multipliers do not exist. The minimum multiplier for your CPU is 4. That is why if you enter 0, 1, 2 or 3; ThrottleStop will change that to 4. That is the minimum. ThrottleStop is trying to do you a favor. It is automatically setting this to a value that the CPU understands. The BIOS initially sets this to 1. That tells the CPU to use the minimum multiplier. Setting this to 4 does the exact same thing. I like seeing 4 because it accurately tells me what the minimum multiplier really is. It is not 1. That is physically impossible.



Lookasso said:


> I had to delete the ini to reset.


There was no need to do that. Your CPU will run exactly the same whether Speed Shift Min is set to 1 or 4.



Lookasso said:


> Are we talking of the whole CPU or one core only?


If you set Speed Shift Max to 21, all cores of your CPU will be limited to a maximum multiplier of 21. The 1065G7 uses Turbo Boost 2.0. That means when 2 or 3 or 4 cores are active, they are all locked together and running at the same speed. You cannot have one core running at 1.0 GHz and another core running at 2.0 GHz simultaneously.


----------



## Lookasso (May 21, 2021)

Hmmm, something did not work before and the pic was not uploaded. I edited the post, so you can have a look.
What I meant is if the max value of the speed shit refers to the whole CPU (= the 4 cores together) or to each core alone.


----------



## unclewebb (May 21, 2021)

The 1065G7 has a base frequency of 1.30 GHz (1300 MHz).









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Your screenshot shows that you selected Disable Turbo on the main screen of ThrottleStop. This tells the CPU to run at its base frequency so it will run at a maximum speed of 1300 MHz. Most laptops set the BCLK speed to slightly less than 100.0 MHz. Your screenshot shows,

13.00 X 99.783 MHz = 1297.19 MHz

The CPU multiplier will not exceed 13.00 when Disable Turbo is checked.

In the TPL window, you have set Speed Shift Max to 21. You did not check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window so this information is not yet being sent to the CPU. You have to check the Speed Shift box to send your Speed Shift Min and Speed Shift Max information to the CPU.

You also need to clear the Disable Turbo option or this setting will continue to limit your CPU to the 13.00 multiplier.

To use the Speed Shift Max setting, check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window and clear the Disable Turbo box on the main screen of ThrottleStop.



Lookasso said:


> Speed Shift refers to the whole CPU


Yes.



unclewebb said:


> when 2 or 3 or 4 cores are active, they are all locked together and running at the same speed. You cannot have one core running at 1.0 GHz and another core running at 2.0 GHz simultaneously.


----------



## Lookasso (Jun 16, 2021)

Ok, thanks.
Lenovo (or Windows with the last update?) now restricted even more our freedom to control the power. Look at the screenshot. There was a bar with a fader which we could move right (more power) or left (more battery) when clicking on the battery symbol.
Now it's gone that too! WTF? Why are they doing this? What's the logic? It's Apple Syndrome? Eliminate feature? Sadistic UXD?
So, it's very unpractical but my solution atm is having the speed shift at max 21, and when I am without headphones and not needing much power I activate "disable turbo" otherwise this shitty crappy useless notebook would have the fans continuously on...

Thanks for the support


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

@Lookasso - The Windows power slider is only available when you are using the Windows Balanced power plan. If you are using that plan then I guess someone at Microsoft decided that you really do not need those options.

I heard Apple sales were up last quarter. Maybe Microsoft is dumbing things down to regain some market share. Luckily you still have the option of using ThrottleStop to give you some control over your computer.



Lookasso said:


> Thanks for the support


You are welcome. I also like being able to use my computer however I want without big companies trying to tell me how I should be using my computer. Maybe the new and improved Windows 11 will start blocking apps like ThrottleStop.


----------

